

Show HN: Hours – My first Chrome app: a time tracker - paglia_s
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hours-time-tracker/minikiajdppcjpmdgcmnglemchpkilig

======
paglia_s
Dev here. I've built this app because I needed to be able to track time for my
freelance work. It's made with Vue.js ([http://vuejs.org/](http://vuejs.org/))
and Materialize as the CSS framework
([http://materializecss.com/](http://materializecss.com/)).

